# dutch shepherd



## Lynn Powell (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone have any recent experience with Heartland Kennel in Oklahoma? Anyone seen any of their dogs in competitons, police, or any other work in the past couple of years?
Lynn


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Lynn,

Would you do a little intro over in the intro/bio section? (We ask this of everyone.)

Looks like we overlooked asking you when you first posted. THANKS! 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Heartland stopped breeding, owner died about 2 yrs ago. His stud Robbie was one of our breedings.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Both my dogs came from there when Louis was alive. Their reputation was varied. I kind of got tight with him and got 2 great dogs.

The long time girlfriend took over the operation after he died. I don't know if she still breeds.


----------



## Lynn Powell (Jun 27, 2010)

His girlfriend still breeds. I think she is mostly breeding the same dogs. I talked to her and she doesn't work them. She did have another guy training for her, but he recently died. She has a litter now and I was wondering if it might be worth the long trip to check them out when they are old enough. I need good working drives and confidence, though. 

I'd heard good things about them when Louis was alive.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lynn Powell said:


> His girlfriend still breeds. I think she is mostly breeding the same dogs. I talked to her and she doesn't work them. She did have another guy training for her, but he recently died. She has a litter now and I was wondering if it might be worth the long trip to check them out when they are old enough. I need good working drives and confidence, though.
> 
> I'd heard good things about them when Louis was alive.


 
I think that was when Louis and Robbie were still alive and Robbie was there main stud. Robbie has been gone for a while now. What part of the Country are you in?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lynn Powell said:


> His girlfriend still breeds. I think she is mostly breeding the same dogs. I talked to her and she doesn't work them. She did have another guy training for her, but he recently died. She has a litter now and I was wondering if it might be worth the long trip to check them out when they are old enough. I need good working drives and confidence, though.
> 
> I'd heard good things about them when Louis was alive.



I thought she was still breeding but don't know anything other than that. She's a nice gal and contacted me a couple of times after Louis died.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Both my dogs came from there when Louis was alive. Their reputation was varied. I kind of got tight with him and got 2 great dogs.
> 
> The long time girlfriend took over the operation after he died. I don't know if she still breeds.


 
Isn't Robbie in your dogs ped ? I had heard good things about Robbie, nice ped.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=923976


----------



## Lynn Powell (Jun 27, 2010)

I live close to Little Rock, Ar. 

I'd like to find a working prospect within about 6 hours from me, so I can actually see the dogs.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> Isn't Robbie in your dogs ped ? I had heard good things about Robbie, nice ped.
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=923976



Robbie was my bitches sire.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> Isn't Robbie in your dogs ped ? I had heard good things about Robbie, nice ped.
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=923976


I know Louis' girlfriend was scared to death of Robbie. She told he used to freaked her out.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lynn Powell said:


> I live close to Little Rock, Ar.
> 
> I'd like to find a working prospect within about 6 hours from me, so I can actually see the dogs.


 
The ones I am aware of that are "close" are Land of Oz http://www.landofozk9.com/

And Midwest working dogs. http://www.midwestworkingdogs.net/

And Mokan kennels http://www.mokankennels.net/Kennel-home.html

I am not sure if Land of Oz is currently breeding. If you are willing to travel further there are many more options.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I know Louis' girlfriend was scared to death of Robbie. She told he used to freaked her out.


 
That makes me admire Robbie all the more.;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> That makes me admire Robbie all the more.;-)


She said he used to stare her down. My bitch is the same way. My bitch's dam would have to be put in the kennel when they were working other dogs or she would come up the leash at Louis. The combination of that dam and Robbie bred quite a litter. I'm fortunate to have one out of that litter.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> She said he used to stare her down. My bitch is the same way. My bitch's dam would have to be put in the kennel when they were working other dogs or she would come up the leash at Louis. The combination of that dam and Robbie bred quite a litter. I'm fortunate to have one out of that litter.


 
Who was your bitch's damn? I would love to see the ped. I like to get all the info and feed back on DS lines that I can.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> Who was your bitch's damn? I would love to see the ped. I like to get all the info and feed back on DS lines that I can.


You know I can't remember her name. I will try to think of it. I have the pedigree packed away somewhere. We aren't in a permanent residence yet since our Colorado move. I will get on Heartland's site after the games to see if they still have her. That will trigger my mind. I have both my dog's pedigrees. My male's sire came from Slavokia. The dam was KNPV.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You know I can't remember her name. I will try to think of it. I have the pedigree packed away somewhere. We aren't in a permanent residence yet since our Colorado move. I will get on Heartland's site after the games to see if they still have her I have both my dog's pedigrees. My male's sire came from Slavokia. The dam was KNPV.


 
Thanks Lee.:grin: Does Amber ring a bell? http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=1725864


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

There is a litter in southern Illinois, not sure if this is within 6 hours of you. I owned the dam, she is great (jett/dynasty) solid working bitch. Don't know anything about the stud though. Had planned on checking him out and reserving a pup, but I just had a baby and have enough with 5 malinois lol. Message me if you want the guys info.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> Thanks Lee.:grin: Does Amber ring a bell? http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=1725864


No it wasn't Amber! I think her name started with a F or P. I went to Heartland website but couldn't find much. It appears the GF got rid of any difficult to handle dogs. I saw Briggs a Mal was now with a previous partner of Louis'. Louis told me Briggs was a real tough Mal similar to Robbie.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

julie allen said:


> There is a litter in southern Illinois, not sure if this is within 6 hours of you. I owned the dam, she is great (jett/dynasty) solid working bitch. Don't know anything about the stud though. Had planned on checking him out and reserving a pup, but I just had a baby and have enough with 5 malinois lol. Message me if you want the guys info.


 
As far as I know, Jett is at land of oz and Dynasty is at Mokan kennels, both in Topeka Kansas.

Lee, was it Heartlands Pepper? She was bred to Robbie at one point.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

kerry engels said:


> As far as I know, Jett is at land of oz and Dynasty is at Mokan kennels, both in Topeka Kansas.
> 
> Lee, was it Heartlands Pepper? She was bred to Robbie at one point.


http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/

BRN 16188


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kevin Cyr said:


> http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/
> 
> BRN 16188



I remember her name. It took awhile. I thought about it all night. Sire- Robbie, Dam-Fancy.

My male Sire-Barbiano D'este Wapini, Dam- Heartland's Tazer


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Raven is from a litter of Jett and Dynasty. She is in Illinois, I have a pup from her now, mal dutch mix, and I'm not sure what she was bred to for her current litter. 
This pup is doing real well at just over a year old. She is a lot like her dam raven, but a little harder than what I like in a bitch.
Both her and raven have the stare you down thing too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

julie allen said:


> Raven is from a litter of Jett and Dynasty. She is in Illinois, I have a pup from her now, mal dutch mix, and I'm not sure what she was bred to for her current litter.
> This pup is doing real well at just over a year old. She is a lot like her dam raven, but a little harder than what I like in a bitch.
> Both her and raven have the stare you down thing too.



You have to experience that stare combined with some body language to get a real feel how intimidating it can be. 

I call my female off when I catch her doing that to a stranger. She will just stand alert, motionless, ear perfectly erect and tail straight and stares straight into there eyes. FREAKY!#-o

It's like she is saying "come on, fuk with me".


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You have to experience that stare combined with some body language to get a real feel how intimidating it can be.
> 
> I call my female off when I catch her doing that to a stranger. She will just stand alert, motionless, ear perfectly erect and tail straight and stares straight into there eyes. FREAKY!#-o
> 
> It's like she is saying "come on, fuk with me".


what she IS saying is, "do you feel lucky? punk?" ,,in dog language of course...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> what she IS saying is, "do you feel lucky? punk?" ,,in dog language of course...


Ya know, Joby, when I as in CR I never called her down when she did that. Here I nail her when I catch that attitude. It doesn't go over real well when I have her with me and meet neighbors at the group mailboxes down the street.:grin:

My male is just as hardcore but has more manners and is more discreet. You might remember he live bit a thief trying to steal something out of my truck in crowded downtown Nicoya, Costa Rica. That was a fun day!:lol:


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You have to experience that stare combined with some body language to get a real feel how intimidating it can be.
> 
> I call my female off when I catch her doing that to a stranger. She will just stand alert, motionless, ear perfectly erect and tail straight and stares straight into there eyes. FREAKY!#-o
> 
> It's like she is saying "come on, fuk with me".


 
LOL, we need a pic of the evil stare.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> LOL, we need a pic of the evil stare.



I'm sure Dick and Selena have a few like that over in Belgium!:grin:

Great dogs but definitely not for the feint of heart!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You have to experience that stare combined with some body language to get a real feel how intimidating it can be.
> 
> I call my female off when I catch her doing that to a stranger. She will just stand alert, motionless, ear perfectly erect and tail straight and stares straight into there eyes. FREAKY!#-o
> 
> It's like she is saying "come on, fuk with me".


Lol, I tried explaining to the caretaker at the kennel not to make eye contact with Raven. I caught her mid lunge at her face. She was always ok as long as new people didn't look at her. That pose is priceless!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm sure Dick and Selena have a few like that over in Belgium!:grin:
> 
> Great dogs but definitely not for the feint of heart!


p
Holland.. And yes we've a few ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> p
> Holland.. And yes we've a few ;-)


OOOPs! Holland! I know that. I had a senior moment.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I used to tell a friend to lock up his two GSD's every time I came over..

They were well trained and controlled, but I am pretty sure wanted to kill me if given a chance...stared at me the whole time..and when he would leave the room, both dogs would stay in the down staring at me, but would start growling and grumbing at me...he never locked them up though, fukker.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I used to tell a friend to lock up his two GSD's every time I came over..
> 
> They were well trained and controlled, but I am pretty sure wanted to kill me if given a chance...stared at me the whole time..and when he would leave the room, both dogs would stay in the down staring at me, but would start growling and grumbing at me...he never locked them up though, fukker.



Maybe he was giving you a hint about stopping by!!!:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

worse part was when I had to go to his house to get his dogs out of his house, when his wife who was cheating on him with 1/2 the police force and EMS guys, got him locked up, and then left his dogs in the house while she moved in with some dude. That was a long day. luckily they were there for a couple days already and were pretty hungry..


----------

